# Mini Countryman R60 MFSW retrofit



## MilosCuculovic (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi all,

I have a Mini Countryman R60 from 12.2010 that came originally with a simple two pins steering wheel, no cruise control nor audio buttons.

I purchased a 3 pins sport steering from a 2012 R60 with both cruise and audio buttons.

There is already a pinned connector on the SZL close to the airbag port where I plugged the new steering wheel.

I used NCS Expert to add the $249 VO, did FA write on the CAS, FRM and SZL. I was reading that adding $540 should also be done, but this FA is not recognized by my MINI.

I used NCS Dummy to change the MFS on the SZL to aktiv, but it was already set to aktiv.

The problem that nothing is working for now, no audio nor cruise, however, while starting the car, I can see the cruise control icon on the screen.

What I did in theory is described in this tutorial: http://download1588.mediafire.com/m...uise+control+retrofit+on+2005+118d+part+2.pdf

Any idea wha I am missing, doing wrong?

The buttons are also not illuminated.


----------



## Mariosmax (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi Milos, I am trying to do the same. Did you find a solution on this?


----------

